# [Selling] Character art commissions open!



## rhapsodybird (May 1, 2016)

Hi! I'm a freelance illustrator and avid gamer. I'm opening commissions for character art! Turnaround times are usually about 1-3 weeks. 


Contact me at *martin.rachel [at] outlook [dot] com *with any commission inquiries. 


*Prices*


*Flat greyscale commissions. *
These are black and white line art with simple, flat greyscale shading. 


*Half-Body (hips area and up)*
$25
*Full-Body *
$40 
*Revisions, limit 3 per commission. (small adjustments only)*
$5-$10 each


*Flat color commissions. *
These have the line art visible, with flat color and flat shading. 


*Half-Body (hips area and up)*
$40 
*Full-Body*
$60 
*Revisions, limit 3 per commission. (small adjustments only)*
$10-$15 each


*Full color commissions. *
These commissions don’t have line art visible, and employ basic dimensional shading with color. 


*Half-Body (hips area and up)*
$60 
*Full-Body*
$80 
*Revisions, limit 3 per commission. (small adjustments only)*
$15-$20 each


Note: Backgrounds are available, but the price will vary depending upon complexity. Give me details on the kind of background that you’re thinking about (if any), and I’ll let you know how much it will cost. 




*Disclaimers:*
    •    Private commissions are for _personal _use only, if you are interested in hiring me for a commercial project, please feel free to email me with your inquiry. 


    •    All commissions are digital art, done in Photoshop. You will receive a digital PNG file, 300 DPI. Other file formats are available upon request. All pieces will be 8.5”x11” or greater. 


   •      I will not draw anything that is hyper-sexualized (this goes for any gender) or ultra-violent, or generally anything that is too NSFW. I reserve the right to turn down a commission if I feel uncomfortable tackling the subject. If you’re unsure, just email me and I’ll let you know if I’m able to do the project.


----------

